# Mehrere Excel-Dateien durchsuchen



## Baghira (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Ich brauche ein kleines Programm, dass anhand der Eingabe einer Zahlen oder Textkette eine ständig größer werdende Anzahl von Excel-Dateien durchsuchen kann. Die Dateien haben Namen in form von KENNUNGXXXXX.xls und es gibt drei verschiedene Kennungen. Ich kann nicht programmieren, also hoffe ich, dass sich jemand die Arbeit macht.

Das Programm soll dann diese Dateien der Reihe nach (nach Auswahl des Dateinamenanangs) durchsuchen, beginnend mit der aktuellsten, und alle Zeilen wiedergeben (am besten mit Inhalt), die den Suchwert enthalten


----------

